# Falco & Fidorka 1st B-day



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Well are czech babies Falco & Fidorka turned 1 year old today.
I can't believe that only 4 more months and I will have had them for one year. Wow how the time flies.
Just wanted to share.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope you have a super Happy Birthday


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Happy birthday cuties!!! Can't believe they are a year now!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*"HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY FALCO & FIDORKA"*


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo::whoo: Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Happy Birthday Falco and Fidorka!:whoo:

I remember when you just went to pick them up at the airport! My time does fly by----


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!
Have a fun day.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday to both! arty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I too remember the day you picked them up at the airport. I can't believe it's eight months ago already.

Happy birthday babies!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Happy birthday you darling two furbabies. Congrats Heather. Hope you have something wonderful planned for them.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY"


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Falco and Fidorka! Cazzie wags his tail for you, double!

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy, happy birthday to both of you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday!

Amanda & the gang


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday kiddos!
:whoo:eace::whoo:eace:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday! You two sure have turned out to be gorgeous. Seems like only yesterday we were in troduced to these two babies.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Heather I just found this thread. I hope the pups had a GREAT first birthday. It's crazy how time flies. How is our little "kitty"?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Forgot to wish your pups a *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! *:whoo: One year old already. They are beautiful!!


----------

